# 1.8t AWM swap into mk 3 wiring help!



## chasersmk3 (Feb 23, 2011)

im in the process of putting a 170 hp AWM engine into my 97 jetta 5 speed. i went out the junk yard and pulled a complete engine harness and computer from a 02 jetta 5 speed. ive got the 5 connectors the go into the cowl (plentum) area, and i was trying to figure out exactly what wire is what, and where the splice in, for temp gauge, cruise control, oil pressure, ecu power and etc. if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great. im using all data at my shop currently and lets just say their diagrams arent so easy on the eyes. hahaha
as of last night my old 2.0 engine and trans are out, ive seperated the ECU stuff from my engine bay harness, verified all of my interior and exterior acessories still work, and reloomed everything. now im about to put the new harness in and drop the engine in.
also any ideas for coolant hoses? ive currently switched over to the mk4 water outlet and t stat housing so i can use tradtional hoses and that way my heater core hose is aimed in the right area.
thanks


----------



## 98vwgls (Jun 4, 2005)

Does anyone remember the days when swaps were done before the internet, with...dun dun dun...Books, schematics, friends and hard work?


----------



## 98vwgls (Jun 4, 2005)

Half of you should brace yourself for this next part, but sometimes, this schit would even be figured out before the swap was started!


----------



## chasersmk3 (Feb 23, 2011)

98vwgls said:


> Half of you should brace yourself for this next part, but sometimes, this schit would even be figured out before the swap was started!


hahahahah nice one man, thanks for the help, i appreciate it hahaha.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

search gtiboy66

he made a list


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

What type of radiator are you running? To keep from cobbling hoses together, get a VR6 radiator and install it in place of the 2.0 radiator and you can use a stock 2.0 upper and 1.8T lower hose and the terminations will be correct, no splicing, cutting, or cobbling together needed...


Mike


----------



## chasersmk3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Blk95VR6 said:


> What type of radiator are you running? To keep from cobbling hoses together, get a VR6 radiator and install it in place of the 2.0 radiator and you can use a stock 2.0 upper and 1.8T lower hose and the terminations will be correct, no splicing, cutting, or cobbling together needed...
> 
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike. I appreciate the advice? Its nice to get ideas from outside the box. I'll post some pics tonight of the progress


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

Brown Plug, Pin#: 
1. black/purple wire Fuel Pump Relay 
2. purple/white fuel pump relay 
3. red/black starter interlock relay 
4. red/green ignition for ECU 
5. blue/yellow power fuse 43 
6. yellow/black power for instruments fuse 34 
White Plug, Pin #: 
2. black wire goes to pin 19 on instruments 
3. white wire goes to pin 20 on instruments 
4. white/red wire clutch vacuum vent valves switch 
Orange Plug, Pin #: 
1. gray/white goes to pin 5 on cluster 
3. red/black goes to back up lights ( I did not use this) 
6. blue/white speed sensor 
7. green/gray A/C 
8. Blue/red A/C 
9. Green/ Brown Goes to cluster 
Blue Plug, Pin #: 
7. Yellow/Brown Leak Detection pump 
9. Leak Detection pump 
Black plug I did not use either it is for most accessories. Such as cruise control. The other plug you will need is a large 14 pin plug near the battery. I did not use all the wires but I did use most. I ran my own aftermarket fans so I do not have much wiring in there for them. 
1. green/blue oil pressure switch 
2. black/green power for speed sensor Fuse 7 
3. white/blue speed sensor. 
4. purple engine coolant temp sensor. 
5. red/purple power for fuel injectors fuse 32 
6. yellow/black power for engine control fuse 34 
7. brown ground 
8. black power computer fuse 29 
9. Brown/white MFA computer 

From 1.8t/20v FAQ-Complete Swap Resource!


----------



## chasersmk3 (Feb 23, 2011)

eace:


WoLfBuRgJeTTa said:


> Brown Plug, Pin#:
> 1. black/purple wire Fuel Pump Relay
> 2. purple/white fuel pump relay
> 3. red/black starter interlock relay
> ...


:beer:


----------



## chasersmk3 (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html 

Connector Outside Fusebox Inside Fusebox Color 
-30 30B, for fuel pump power Main Fusebox Battery Power Red 
-30B 30, for fuel pump power Fuel Pump Relay Input Red 
-Z1 Injector Power (1990+ 8v), Glow Plug Fuse (diesel), inlet manifold pre-heat (carb) Fuel Pump/Glow Plug Relay Output Red/Black or Red/Yellow (gas), Red/White (diesel and carb) 
-Z2 Battery Ground Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
A1 Front Wiring Harness, Left Yellow 
A1/01 Headlight, Left Headlight, Left, Fuse 1 Yellow/Black 
A1/02 Turn Signal Light, Left Front Turn Signal Switch Black/White 
A1/03 - Main Fusebox Ground - 
A1/04 Parking Light, Left Front Parking Lights, Left, Fuse 8 Gray/Black 
A1/05 Radiator Cooling Fan Thermoswitch Battery Power, Fuse 19 Red 
A1/06 High Beam Headlight, Left High Beam Headlight, Left, Fuse 11 White/Black 
A1/07 Horns, Radiator Cooling Fan After-Run Control Unit Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 13 Black/Yellow 
A1/08 Horns Horn Relay Output Brown/Black 
A2 Front Wiring Harness, Right Yellow 
A2/01 Alternator (Exciter Wire) (Mk2, others 1990 only) Battery Light Blue 
A2/02 Parking Light, Right Front Parking Lights, Right, Fuse 7 Gray/Red 
A2/03 Headlight, Right Headlight, Right, Fuse 2 Yellow 
A2/04 Turn Signal Light, Right Front Turn Signal Switch Black/Green 
A2/05 Ground for Lights, Right Front Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
A2/06 Alternator (W Terminal, Diesel only) Tachometer Red/Black (diesel only) 
A2/07 High Beam Headlight, Right High Beam Headlight, Right, Fuse 12 White 
A2/08 Fog Lights Fog Light Switch White/Yellow 
B Headlight Washer Wiring Harness Green 
B/01 To B/2 (Washer Pump Power) Headlight Washer Relay Power Green/Red 
B/02 To B/1 Washer Pump Power (front)/Ground (rear) Green/Red 
B/03 To D/4 (Headlight power) or direct to Headlight Switch Headlight Switch Low Beam Power White/Black 
B/04 To C/3 (Ground) or direct to Ground Headlight Washer Relay Brown 
B/05 To Y/2 (Battery Power) Headlight Washer Relay Input Red 
B/06 Headlight Washer Pump Headlight Washer Relay Output Red 
C Engine Wiring Harness, Basic Accessories Yellow 
C/01 Brake Fluid Level Switch Brake Warning Light Blue/Brown 
C/02 Washer Pump Power (front)/Ground (rear) Wiper Switch Washer Pump switch Green/Red 
C/03 From B/4 Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
C/04 Radiator Cooling Fan After-Run Control Unit (Corrado) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
C/05 Low Coolant Level Sender Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
C/06 Low Coolant Level Sender (1989 only) Low Coolant Level Control Unit Blue/Red (1989 only) 
C/07 Washer Pump Ground (front)/Power (rear) Wiper Switch Washer Pump switch Brown/Blue 
C/08 Low Coolant Level Sender (1990+) Gauge Cluster Blue/Red (1990+) 
D Miscellaneous Equipment Green 
D/01 - Alternator (Exciter Wire) - 
D/02 - Headlight, Left, Fuse 1 - 
D/03 Heated Outside Mirrors (models with "always on" mirrors) Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 4 Yellow/Green 
D/04 To B/3 Headlight Switch Low Beam Output White/Black 
D/05 Glove Compartment Light, Power Sunroof Switch Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 4 Black/Red 
D/06 - Tachometer - 
D/07 ABS Hydraulic Pump Relay Main Fusebox Run Power Black/Yellow 
D/08 Auto. Trans. Shift Lock Control Module, Interlock Relay, Malfunction Indicator Switch, E/2 (cluster power for A3) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power Black 
D/09 Heated Washer Nozzles, Heated Seats, Power Window Relay Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 14 Black 
D/10 Seatbelt Warning Light Seatbelt Warning Light from Relay White/Violet or Green 
D/11 Cruise Control Switch (manual transmission only), Power Mirror Switch, E/2 (Cluster Power, 1991+ Corrado, Passat, all other models) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 14 Black 
D/12 Cigarette Lighter, Auto. Trans. Console Light, Heated Seat Switch Light, Aux. Heater (EuroVan), Power Top Switch (Cabrio) Dash Lights Gray/Blue 
E Instrument Wiring Harness Green 
E/01 - Brake Warning Light - 
E/02 D/11 or D/8 (Start/Run Power for cluster, 1991+ Corrado, Passat, all other models), Immobilizer Module U2/1 Black 
E/03 Brake Light Switch Brake Lights Red/Black 
E/04 Brake Light Switch Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 20 Red/Yellow 
E/05 Fresh Air Control Lever Light, Cassette Storage Light, Ashtray Light, Glove Compartment Light (some models), Radio (some models), Diagnostic Connector (some models) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
F Engine Compartment/Management, Right Side White 
F/01 Starter, or Starting Interlock Relay, or Clutch Position Switch, or Auto. Trans. Controller Main Fusebox Starter Power Red/Black 
F/02 - G1/1 - 
F/03 Alternator Exciter Wire (all cars 1991+ except Mk2) Battery Light Blue 
F/04 Engine Block, or Fuel Pump After-Run Relay (G60), or Ground for brake pad wear sensors Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
F/05 Digifant ECU Pin 1, Thermotime Switch (CIS-E) Main Fusebox Starter Power Red/Black (CIS-), Brown/Red (1989) or Red/Green (1990+) (Digifant) 
F/06 Back-Up Light Switch, Auto. Trans. PNP Switch Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 14 Black/Red 
F/07 Back-Up Light Switch, Auto. Trans. PNP Switch Back-Up Lights Black/Blue 
F/08 Crankcase Ventilation Heating Element (G60) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
F/09 Auto. Trans. Control Module Tachometer Signal Red/Black 
F/10 - (no pin) - 
G1 Engine Compartment/Management, Right Side White 
G1/01 - F/2 - 
G1/02 Outside Air Temp Sender Ground Gauge Cluster (MFA) Brown/White 
G1/03 ECU- Fuel Pump Relay Turn-On (gas), Engine Temp Sender (Pre-heat, diesel), thermoswitch for preheat (carb) Fuel Pump Relay Power Red/Yellow (gas), Blue/White (diesel) 
G1/04 Ignition Coil Pin 15 (Digifant and CIS-E), Motronic ECU Pin 14 and coil power stage Pin 1(Motronic), Altitude Correction and Fuel Cut-Off Valves (diesel) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power Black (gas), Red/Black and Black/Red (diesel), Violet/White (carb) 
G1/05 Ground on Cylinder Head Ground (for gauges/warning lights) Brown/White 
G1/06 Motronic ECU Pin 34, Vehicle Speed Sensor Main Fusebox Ground Brown/Red 
G1/07 Overrun Cutoff Valve, G60 Difigant ECU Power Overrun Cutoff Relay, ECU Relay Brown/White (Carb only) or Black/White (G60 only) 
G1/08 Heated Oxygen Sensor Power Fuel Pump Relay Output, Fuse 18 Red/White 
G1/09 MIL Lamp from ECU (TDI) Gauge Cluster MIL Light Yellow/White 
G1/10 Digifant/Digijet ECU Power, Injector Power (1989 only), ISV Power (G60 only) Digifant ECU Relay Output Black/Yellow 
G1/11 Vehicle Speed Sensor Gauge Cluster White/Blue 
G1/12 Ignition Coil Pin 1 (all Mk2, most others '90 only), ECU tach signal (all 91+ except Mk2) Tachometer Red/Black (coil) or Green/Black (ECU) 
G2 Engine Compartment/Management, Right Side White 
G2/01 Oil Temperature Sender Gauge Cluster (MFA) Green/Black 
G2/02 Outside Air Temp Sender Gauge Cluster (MFA) White/Red 
G2/03 Coolant Temperature Sending Unit Coolant Gauge Yellow/Red 
G2/04 Knock Control Unit, Oxygen Control Unit, and Throttle Switches (CIS-E), automatic choke and overrun cutoff valve (carb), Heated O2 Sensor (Digijet), Fuel Pump After-Run Control Unit and Crankcase Ventilation Heater (G60) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 15 White (carb), Black (all others) 
G2/05 MIL Light from Motronic ECU (Passat VR6) Glow Plug Relay Pin 9 Yellow/White 
G2/06 - Fuel Pump Relay Pin 5 - 
G2/07 Door Switches (Cabrio A3.5) Fuel Pump Relay Pin 7, T1 Brown/White 
G2/08 Secondary Air Injection Pump Power, EVAP Canister Valve Power (VR6) Fuel Pump Relay Output Red/Blue 
G2/09 VR6/ABA Motronic ECU (Fuel Pump Input) Fuel Pump Relay Input Red 
G2/10 High Oil Pressure Switch Oil Pressure Warning Unit Yellow 
G2/11 Low Oil Pressure Switch Oil Pressure Warning Unit Blue/Black 
G2/12 - (no pin) - 
H1 Steering Column Wiring Harness Red 
H1/01 Ignition Switch Starter Run, or from Starter Interlock Relay Main Fusebox Starter Power Red/Black 
H1/02 Ignition Switch Battery Power Battery Power Red 
H1/03 Ignition Switch Run Power Load Reduction Relay Power Black/Yellow 
H1/04 Ignition Switch Start/Run Power Main Fusebox Start/Run Power Black 
H1/05 Emergency Flasher Switch (Turn Signal power) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 17 Black/Blue 
H1/06 Horn Button, Emergency Flasher Switch, Turn Signal Switch Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
H1/07 Ignition Switch Key-in Power for Seatbelt Relay, Automatic Shoulder Belt Control Module, Radio Seatbelt Warning Relay Pin 5 Brown/Red 
H1/08 Wiper Switch Washer Pump switch Washer Pump Power (front)/Ground (rear) Green/Red 
H1/09 Wiper Switch Washer Pump switch Washer Pump Ground (front)/Power (rear) Green/White 
H1/10 Ignition Switch Power When Off H2/05 Green 
H2 Steering Column Wiring Harness Red 
H2/01 Horn Button Horn Relay Power Brown/Blue 
H2/02 From Parking Light Switch, Right Parking Lights, Right Green/Red 
H2/03 From Parking Light Switch, Left Parking Lights, Left Green/Black 
H2/04 Emergency Flasher Switch, Turn Signal Switch (right output) Turn Signal Lights, Right Black/Green 
H2/05 Power To Parking Light Switch H1/10 Green 
H2/06 Emergency Flasher Switch, Turn Signal Switch (left output) Turn Signal Lights, Left Black/White 
H2/07 - (no pin) - 
H2/08 Emergency Flasher Switch, Turn Signal Switch Input Flasher Relay Output Black/White/Green 
J Steering Column Wiring Harness Red 
J/01 High Beam Headlight Switch, Daytime Running Lights Relay (Golf only) Low Beam Headlight Fuses White 
J/02 High Beam Headlight Switch Headlight Switch Low Beam Output White/Black 
J/03 High Beam Headlight Switch, Daytime Running Lights Resistance (Jetta only), Dim Driving Lights (pin 56D with resistor, UK only) High Beam Headlight Fuses Yellow 
J/04 High Beam Headlight Switch, Emergency Flasher Switch Main Fusebox Battery Power Red/Yellow 
J/05 Wiper Switch Low/Park Output (positive when low/moving, ground when parked/off) Washer/Wiper Relay (low/park input) Green 
J/06 Wiper Switch Intermittent Output Washer/Wiper Relay Brown/Black 
J/07 Wiper Switch Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 5 Black/Gray 
J/08 Emergency Flasher Switch (Flasher Relay Power) Flasher Relay Power/Input White/Yellow 
J/09 Wiper Switch Windshield Wiper Motor Park Switch (positive when moving, grounded when parked) Green/Black 
J/10 Wiper Switch High Output Windshield Wiper Motor (High) Green/Yellow 
K Rear Wiring Harness Black 
K/01 Turn Signal, Left Rear Turn Signal Switch (left output) Black/White 
K/02 Parking Light, Right Rear Parking Lights, Right, Fuse 7 Gray/Red 
K/03 Parking Light, Left Rear Parking Lights, Left, Fuse 8 Gray/Black 
K/04 Brake Lights Brake Light Switch Black/Red 
K/05 License Plate Lights Plate Lights, Fuse 3 Gray/Green 
K/06 Rear Window Wiper Park Switch Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 4 Black/Yellow 
K/07 Turn Signal, Right Rear Turn Signal Switch (right output) Black/Green 
K/08 Back-Up Lights, Automatic Belt Control Module, Right (Corrado/Passat) Back-Up Light Switch Black 
K/09 Rear Window Wiper Motor Rear Window Wiper Relay Green/Black 
K/10 Rear Fog Light Fog Light Switch Green/White 
K/11 Fuel Gauge Ground (1990-92 A2 only), Rear Spoiler Control Unit Ground (Corrado), Rear Ashtray Light Ground (Passat, A3), Interior Lights (A3), Sunroof (some models), Rear Ashtray Light, Chassis Ground Main Fusebox Ground Brown/Blue (A2), Brown/White (Corrado) 
K/12 Rear Window Defogger, Heated Mirrors (models with switched mirror heating) Rear Window Defogger Switch White 
L Interior Wiring Harness Black 
L/01 Parking Brake Switch, Interior Lights (some models), Diagnostic Connector (some models) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
L/02 Driver's Door Switch, Seatbelt Switch (models without Automatic Belts) Seatbelt Warning Relay Pin 3/86 (Door Open) Gray/Red, Black/White (Automatic Belts) 
L/03 Automatic Shoulder Belt System B Pillar Switch (Corrado/Passat), or Parking Lights (models with Parking Light Buzzer) Seatbelt Warning Relay Pin 7/GB (Passenger Belt Not Ready), Pin 7/58 (Parking Light Buzzer) Gray/Black 
L/04 Seatbelt Switch, Starter Interlock Relay, Driver Side B Pillar Magnetic Switch (Automatic Belts/Driver Belt Not Buckled) Seatbelt Warning Relay Pin 2/GF Black/Green, Brown/Yellow and/or Brown/Blue, or Gray/Red 
L/05 Luggage Compartment Light Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 21 Red 
L/06 Parking Brake Switch Brake Warning Light Brown/Yellow 
L/07 Interior Lights, Diagnostic Connector, Central Locking, Power Sunroof Motor (1993+) Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 21 Red 
L/08 - (no pin) - 
M Fuel Tank Wiring Harness Black 
M/01 Fuel Pumps Ground Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
M/02 Fuel Pumps Power Fuel Pump Relay Output, Fuse 18 Red/Yellow 
M/03 Fuel Gauge Sending Unit Fuel Gauge Violet/Black 
M/04 Water Separator Sender (diesel) Glow Plug Relay Pin 9, Glow Plug Light Blue/Green 
M/05 Water Separator Power (diesel), Cassette Storage Light (some models), Rear Spoiler Control Unit (Corrado), Power Sunroof Switch (1993+) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 16 Black, Black/Yellow (diesel), Black/Blue (Corrado) 
M/06 Fuel Gauge Sending Unit (1989 A2, All Other Models) Ground (for gauges/warning lights) Brown/Blue 
N Air Conditioning Wiring Harness Green 
N/01 Fresh Air Fan, Climatronic Unit A/C Relay High Speed Fan Output Black 
N/02 Radiator Cooling Fan Low Speed A/C Relay Cooling Fan “On" Output Red/White 
N/03 Main Heater Fuse, From Battery A/C Relay Pin 4 Red 
N/04 A/C compressor (via thermostat and pressure switches) A/C Relay Compressor Output Green/Yellow 
N/05 A/C Switch A/C Relay A/C "On" Switch Red/Black 
N/06 Fan Speed 4, Climatronic Unit A/C Relay High Speed Fan Input Yellow/Red 
P Defrost/Fog Light Switch Wiring Harness Blue 
P/01 Fog Light Switch Front Fog Lights Power Front Fog Lights White/Yellow 
P/02 Rear Window Defogger Switch, Heated Mirrors (1989-early 1990 only) Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 9 Black/Yellow, Black (1989 only) 
P/03 Rear Window Defogger Switch, Heated Mirrors (1982+ Corrado, Passat) Rear Window Defogger White/Green 
P/04 Fog Light Switch Power Fog Light Relay, Fuse 10 Gray/Yellow 
P/05 Rear Window Defogger Switch Light and Indicator Light Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
P/06 Fog Light Switch Rear Fog Light Power Rear Fog Light Green/White 
P/07 Rear Window Defogger Switch Light Dash Lights Gray/Blue 
P/08 Fog Light Switch Light and Rear Indicator Light Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
P/09 Fog Light Switch Light Dash Lights Gray/Blue 
P/10 - (no pin) - 
Q Dashboard Misc. Wiring Harness Blue 
Q/01 Cigarette Lighter, Ashtray Light, Diagonostic Connector, Luggage Compartment Release Switch, Door Lock/Unlock Switch (A3), AC Switch (some models), Interior Fan (some models), Fresh Air Control Panel Light (some models), Glove Compartment Light (some models) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
Q/02 Fresh Air Fan/AC Switch or Climatronic Unit Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 6 Black/Red 
Q/03 Cigarette Lighter, Radio, Amplified Speaker Power Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 22 Red/Gray 
Q/04 Cassette Storage Light (some models), Glove Compartment Light (some models), Climatronic Unit, Voltmeter and Oil Pressure Gauge (Corrado) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 16 Black/Yellow 
Q/05 Power Antenna Power Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 21 Red 
Q/06 Radio, Cigarette Lighter/Ashtray Light, Climate Control Unit, Cassette Storage Light (some models), Accessory Gauges (Corrado) Dash Lights Gray/Blue 
R Light Switch Wiring Harness Blue 
R/01 Fog Light Switch Rear Fog Light Power U1/13 Gray/White 
R/02 Headlight Switch Parking Lights (Left) Output Parking Light Fuse (Left) Gray/Black 
R/03 Headlight Switch Dash Light Dimmer Input Dash Lights, Fuse 3 Gray 
R/04 Headlight Switch Dash Light Dimmer Output Dash Lights Gray/Blue 
R/05 Headlight Switch Parking Lights Power Main Fusebox Battery Power Red 
R/06 Headlight Switch Parking Lights (Right) Output Parking Light Fuse (Right) Gray/Red 
R/07 Headlight Switch Parking Lights Output Dash Light Dimmer/Plate Light Fuse Gray/Green 
R/08 Headlight Switch (Light), Defroster Switch (models with combined head/fog light switch) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
R/09 Headlight Switch Low Beam Output Headlight Fuses White/Black 
R/10 Headlight Switch Run Power Load Reduction Relay Power Black/Yellow 
S Wiper Motor Wiring Harness White 
S/01 Windshield Wiper Motor Power To Park Switch Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 5 Black/Gray 
S/02 Windshield Wiper Motor Washer/Wiper Relay (high output) Green 
S/03 Windshield Wiper Motor Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
S/04 Windshield Wiper Motor Park Switch (positive when moving, ground when parked) Wiper Switch Green/Black 
S/05 Windshield Wiper Motor (High) Wiper Switch High Output Green/Yellow 
T Engine Management, Europe Wiring Harness Green 
T1 - Fuel Pump Relay Pin 7 - 
T2 - Tachometer - 
U1 Instrument Cluster Wiring Harness Blue 
U1/01 Gauge Cluster (MFA) Oil Temperature Sender Black/White 
U1/02 Gauge Cluster (MFA) Outside Air Temp Sender Violet 
U1/03 Gauge Cluster (Oil Pressure Warning Unit) High Oil Pressure Switch Yellow 
U1/04 Gauge Cluster (warning lights/gauges) (1990 Corrado and Passat, all A2) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 16 Black 
U1/05 Gauge Cluster (Oil Pressure Warning Unit) Low Oil Pressure Switch Red/White 
U1/06 Gauge Cluster Tachometer Ignition Coil Pin 1 Green 
U1/07 Gauge Cluster (MFA) Outside Air Temp Sender Ground Blue/White 
U1/08 Gauge Cluster Glow Plug Light (diesel only), MIL Light (Passat VR6) Glow Plug Relay Pin 9 Green/White (diesel), Yellow/White 
U1/09 Gauge Cluster MIL Lamp (TDI) TDI/Motronic ECU White 
U1/10 Gauge Cluster (main ground) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
U1/11 Gauge Cluster Speedometer Vehicle Speed Sensor White 
U1/12 Gauge Cluster Fuel Gauge Fuel Gauge Sending Unit Blue 
U1/13 Gauge Cluster Rear Fog Light Indicator (Transporter- Europe) Rear Fog Light Switch (R/1) White 
U1/14 Gauge Cluster Dash Lights Gray 
U2 Instrument Cluster Wiring Harness Blue 
U2/01 Gauge Cluster (lights/gauges) (1991+ Corrado, Passat, all other models) E/2 Black 
U2/02 Gauge Cluster Speed Sensor Violet 
U2/03 Gauge Cluster (Corrado/A3) Seatbelt Warning Light from Relay Yellow 
U2/04 Gauge Cluster (MFA) MFA Switch (Mode) Black 
U2/05 Gauge Cluster (1990+) Low Coolant Level Sender Violet (1990+) 
U2/06 Gauge Cluster Turn signal light Flasher Relay Output Green 
U2/07 Gauge Cluster High Beam Light High Beam Headlight, Left, Fuse 11 Blue/White 
U2/08 Gauge Cluster (MFA) MFA Switch (Memory 1/2) Green/White 
U2/09 Gauge Cluster Coolant Gauge Coolant Temperature Sending Unit Yellow/Red 
U2/10 Gauge Cluster Brake Warning Light (A3) Brake Warning Light Brown 
U2/11 Gauge Cluster (clock and MFA) Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 21 Red 
U2/12 Gauge Cluster Battery Light Alternator (Exciter Wire) Blue 
U2/13 Gauge Cluster (Ground for gauges/MFA) Ground (for gauges/warning lights) Brown/White 
U2/14 Gauge Cluster (MFA) MFA Switch (Reset) Gray 
V MFA Switch Wiring Harness Green 
V/01 MFA Switch (Memory ½) Gauge Cluster (MFA) Red/White 
V/02 MFA Switch (Ground) Ground (for gauges/warning lights) Brown/White 
V/03 MFA Switch (Mode) Gauge Cluster (MFA) Blue/Yellow 
V/04 MFA Switch (Reset) Gauge Cluster (MFA) Yellow/Red 
W ABS Wiring Harness Green 
W/01 Motronic ECU Pin 2, Cruise Control Unit, Rear Spoiler Control Unit, Radio, Climatronic Unit, Radio Buzzer Speed Sensor White/Yellow 
W/02 ABS Control Unit, Diagnostic Connector ABS Warning Light Gray/Black 
W/03 - Main Fusebox Run Power - 
W/04 ABS Control Unit, Auto. Trans. Shift Lock Control Module, Cruise Control Unit Brake Lights Black/Red 
W/05 ABS Pressure Switches Warning Lights Brown/White 
W/06 ABS Brake Fluid Level Switch and Control Unit Warning Lights White/Blue 
X Extra Warning Lights Wiring Harness Green 
X/01 Warning Lights Main Fusebox Starter Power Red/Black 
X/02 Ground for warning lights Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
X/03 Brake Warning Light, ABS light (A3), Power Top Module (Cabrio) Brake Warning Light Gray or White/Red (A3) 
X/04 Start/Run Power for warning lights, Power Top Module (Cabrio) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 16 Black 
X/05 ABS Warning Lights ABS Brake Fluid Level Switch and Control Unit White/Blue 
X/06 Trailer Towing Light Flasher Relay - 
X/07 ABS Warning Lights ABS Pressure Switches Brown/White 
X/08 ABS Warning Light ABS Control Unit, Diagnostic Connector Yellow/Red 
Y Individual Circuits, Battery Power Red 
Y/01 Power Seat Fuse, Automatic Shoulder Belt Control Module Main Fusebox Battery Power Red 
Y/02 Starting Interlock Relay, Power Window Fuse Main Fusebox Battery Power Red 
Y/03 Battery Positive Main Fusebox Battery Power Red 
Y/04 Motronic ECU Pin 19, Fuel Pump After-Run Control Unit (G60) Main Fusebox Battery Power Red 
Relays: 
Num. Relay Arrangement and Pinout (with control number stamped on relay) 
1 A/C Relay (13 or 140) 
1 A/C Switch 
2 Radiator Cooling Fan 
3 Fan Switch High Speed 
4 Battery, Fuse 23 
5 A/C Clutch (via pressure and temperature switches) 
6 Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 19 
7 Main Fusebox Ground 
8 Fresh Air Fan 
2 Rear Wiper Relay (72) 
1 Main Fusebox Ground 
2 Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 4 
3 Rear Wiper Motor 
4 Wipe/Wash Signal from Switch 
3 Digifant Control Unit (30 or 32), Motronic OBD1 Control Unit (109) 
1 Main Fusebox Ground 
2 Tachometer 
3 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power 
4 Main Fusebox Battery Power 
5 To ECU (relay turn-on) (1990 G60, ABA/VR6 OBD1 only) 
6 To ECU and Engine Electronics 
4 Load Reduction Relay (18) 
1 From Ignition Switch Run Power 
2 To Main Fuse Box Run Power 
3 Main Fusebox Battery Power 
4 Main Fusebox Ground 
5 Low Coolant Level Control Unit (43) 
1 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power 
2 Low Coolant Level Sensor 
3 Coolant Temperature Sensor, Gauge 
4 Main Fusebox Ground 
6 Flashers (21) 
1 Main Fusebox Ground 
2 Flasher Output 
3 Flasher Input/Power 
4 X/6 (Trailer Light) 
7 Headlight Washer (33) 
1 Main Fusebox Ground (B/4 to C/3 to Ground) 
2 Headlight Washer Pump 
3 Headlight Switch Pin 56 (headlights) (B3 to D4 to light power) 
4 Main Fusebox Battery Power (B/5 to Y/2) 
5 Windshield Washer Pump (B/1 to B/2 to washer pump power) 
8 Wash/Wipe/Intermittent Relay (19 for standard relay, 99 for variable intermittent module) 
1 Main Fusebox Ground 
2 Intermittent Switch 
3 Main Fusebox Run Power, Fuse 5 
4 Park/Low Signal (ground when parked, positive when on low speed) 
5 Wiper Motor Low Speed Output 
6 Wash Switch (positive for front wash) 
9 Seat Belt Warning Control Unit (4 or 29) 
1 Main Fusebox Ground 
2 Seat Belt Switch 
3 Door Switch 
4 Seatbelt Light 
5 "Key In" Power from Ignition Switch 
6 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power 
7 Automatic Shoulder Belt Controller 
9 Radio/Lights Buzzer (36) 
1 Main Fusebox Ground (not used) 
2 A1/4 (Left Parking Lights) 
3 Vehicle Speed Sensor 
4 Seatbelt Light (not used) 
5 "Key In" Power from Ignition Switch 
6 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power (not used) 
7 A2/2 (Right Parking Lights) 
10 Fog Light Relay (110 for fog lights with low beam headlights only, 53 for parking light/high beam fog lights) 
1 Parking Light Power 
2 Headlight Switch Headlight Power (Low/High) 
3 Fog Light Switch Power, Fuse 10 
4 Main Fusebox Battery Power 
5 Main Fusebox Ground 
6 Low Beam Headlight Power 
11 Horn (53) 
1 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power 
2 To Horns 
3 Main Fusebox Ground 
4 From Horn Button 
12 Fuel Pump Relay (80, 67 or 167) 
1 Main Fusebox Starter Power (not used) 
2 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power 
3 To ECU (Fuel Pump Turn-On) 
4 To Fuse 18, Fuel Pump, Oxygen Sensor Heater 
5 G2/6 (not used) 
6 Main Fusebox Battery Power From 30B 
7 G2/7, T1 (not used) 
8 Main Fusebox Ground (not used) 
9 M/4, U1/8, G2/5 (not used) 
12 Glow Plug Relay (102 or 104) 
1 Main Fusebox Starter Power 
2 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power 
3 Engine Temp Sender (preheat) 
4 Glow Plugs (Z1)To Fuse 18 (not used) 
5 G2/6 (not used) 
6 Main Fusebox Battery Power From 30B 
7 G2/7, T1 (not used) 
8 Main Fusebox Ground 
9 Water Separator, Glow Plug Light


----------

